# IVF/ICSI/IUI at Bourn Hall



## Apple Blossom

Hi ladies, I thought it would be nice to get a bit of support for all us ladies who have either started or who are starting or who will be in the future IVF/ICSI/IUI at Bourn Hall.

Firstly a bit about myself, Im 31 OH is 39, we have been trying for nearly 7 yrs in april, we are having IVF and Im egg sharing. We have unexplained infertility :cry:, and I have a DS with previous partner who is 9 yrs old.

We are just waiting for our last test results to come back for cystic fibrosis and then I can be matched up with a lady who needs my eggs, and the wait has been frustrating as we thought last week taht we would be good to go in feb and now it turns out that they got it wrong so back to waiting :dohh:.

Please feel free to come and join no matter what the circumstances are :hugs:.


----------



## Lawgirl

Good idea. The wait is a killer, isn't it. 

I'm 30, DH 29. We've been trying for 3 years and 3 months and I've had two early m/cs. Our infertility is unexplained and I hope to be referred to Bourn Hall in the next few months if I can get my weight up to a BMI of 19, which is proving difficult.

I met a few reps from Bourn Hall at the Fertility Show and they seemed really nice.


----------



## pigsy

Count me in too. I am 35, dh 40, and did my first cycle last year which was unsuccessful in November. My consultant in Bedford categorised us as unexplained, but consultant at Bourn said that bloke mortility wasn't great so he said that there was a reason - so to speak. We didn't have to get ICSI though- but my numbers weren't great in that i had 8 eggs retrieved, only 3 fertilised but only 1 was good to put back in at day 2, and i have 1 frozen. I didn't even make it to test date.

I am due back early Feb so that the consultant can look at the numbers and may make changes. I am borderline bmi but got it to 28 for treatment but xmas has taken its toll so now back on WW and at the gym. I am due to start my cycle that day so i am desperately hoping they will let me start the down regging that month - but they may make me wait a cycle which happened first time. It is crazy as you will go to the seminar, then see a consultant and then at the next cycle you have to confirm you still want to proceed - it is like - do you think i would be putting myself through all this?? But i suppose the drugs are expensive.

The waiting is the worst but Bourn are really lovely. The nurses are great but i am dreading that journey as i live in Bedford, and it isn't that it is far, it is just having to go back to the building. My advice is take it one step at a time - i kept saying, if i get the meds, if it goes well at the scans but i never really considered that it wouldn't. It wasn't until my first scan and they upped my injections that it hit home that it may not go well. The other advice is be good to yourself as it is the most emotional journey you will take.

I am a nightmare with needles - but it is really fine. they will tell you when you have to come in for the drug teach and they do it in stages (one step at a time- they kept saying ....). For me the worst bit is the retrieval but i don't want to put you off with that bit.

and - take a book!! The appts do run quite well and on time but you will know the returners by the fact they have their kindles, and books. 

Also tell bloke that they have dvd facilities for when they have to do their contribution. Mine wasn't told that and was disappointed when he found out he could have taken a dvd!!!!! 

Let's hope the fact their statistics have improved is a good sign - fingers crossed (and toes).


----------



## Apple Blossom

:hi: Lawgirl and Pigsy, glad you could join me :happydance:. I feel I really wanted to start this thread for all us bourn ladies as Im just realising what a journey I have ahead and that there must be others out their just like me, and well here you are.

Lawgirl: the wait is a nightmare and I must say as it goes on it doesnt get any better. I was told by my Dr which is Dr veoward (might of spelt that wrong) that we was to look upon it as a marathon and not a sprint, easy for you to say! Keep us updated on your appts etc and we will try to help you as much as possible in terms of what to expect.

Pigsy: Thanks for your insight it is very helpful that you have been their and done it all, but at the same time im so sorry your first time didnt work. My OH has a low morph, but just above the boarder line is classified as normal and we can do the IVF not ICSI. We found everyone at bourn was lovely and very friendly and that helped with being calm and reassured. We are hopefully due to start in feb, same as you, but the thing for me is I have to wait for them to match me up with another lady who needs my eggs so they can take a while and then to schedual us to start together I really have my hopes pinned on feb but I have a feeling it will be march now.

I think it will be really interesting to hear the experiences of different women in the same place, and look forward to being their for you as you take your journeys :hugs:, I really hope for us all that we have our wishes granted.


----------



## pigsy

Apple Blossom - hopefully they match you up soon. It must be a nightmare having something else to schedule into the process. I have a work colleague who is receiving donated eggs so if i see her i will ask her how long it takes.

They seem to be efficient and it is in their interest to get it sorted quickly. My next appt isn't until February to discuss if any changes are needed but i have decided today to push for a cancellation so that i can start down regging sooner than later. I also found that i am normally 27 day cycle but is was ruddy 32 day cycle and therefore later when i started the whole thing the first time. Typical when you want it to come - it doesn't

Can i ask how they will decide which person gets which eggs? IF my free treatment doesn't work i would consider egg sharing as this has made me appreciate how frustrating it is when natural conception doesn't work.

Will you be sniffing?? People say it tastes horrible but i didn't see a problem - but make sure you take gallons of water to avoid the dreaded OHSS. The only problem i had with sniffing is to make sure i got one spray in each nostril as sometimes my fingers slipped - i am convinced there is a design fault on the product!!! But that is probably just me...

Everyone is lovely there, and you will find that you will never get through on the phone to the nurses the first time - but do leave them a message and they will ring you back. I found that some people took their partners to every scan but that will be a personal decision. I didn't as bloke is a teacher but when he could come he did find it interesting seeing the eggs develop in me. The waiting room is strange as people don't really talk - or not when i was there anyway. the only time i had a good natter was after the transfer when if you want you can hang around and put your feet up and relax. 

Are you both telling family etc?


----------



## Apple Blossom

Pigsy- It is such a pain having to wait, they said that the other lady has a week to decide if you wants to use my eggs or not. 

I think your period messes you around on purpose, although mine seems to not be affected by stress or by urgency lol it is very regular, I hope it keeps it up after down regging.

When you donate your eggs are shared out straight away so they dont look at the to see which are good as they cant tell, and if there is an odd number you get the extra egg, which is fair if you ask me. You have to produce over 8 eggs and if they think that is possible at the scans then you go ahead for egg collection if not the cycle is either cancelled or you go it alone. Also if they put you forward for the egg collection and they only retrieve 7 eggs you get to keep them all and have treament free of charge, I dont think this is very likely as they would make dam well sure that they get it right.

I will be sniffing, Im ok when ive taken meds for a cold and sinus so Im hoping its a bit like that. My doctor also said that he has never before over stimulated a lady ( that sounds quite rude sorry :haha:) so that makes me feel more at ease.

My OH defo wants to be at all the scans he is so interested in the whole process which is great for me :happydance:. I found the waiting room very weird to, you would of thought everyone would be comfortable to know they are amoungest others going through what they have, everyone is kind of sat with their partner and thats it they sit and talk to each other or read, very funny.

My mum and dad know and so does OH's and a small selection of friends but some I havent told and wont until after as i just dont want to get into a conversation with them about it as some people just dont understand. 

Have you told family? which dr are you with at Bourn?


----------



## pigsy

That is really interesting about the eggs - i think i would consider it too, but i don't think i could do the EC without having treatment myself.

The sniffing is very much like a nasal spray but my fingers kept slipping and the worst bit is having to waken up at the weekend to do the business.

I didn't even think about taking bloke as he has problems getting off work and in the reception area i actually thought that the EC and the man's contribution was on that floor as some brought men and others didn't. The scans take about 10 minutes so it would be more stressful for me for him to be there. Fortunately some of the appts corresponded with half term which was perfect but he teaches it in biology so he was talking more then the nurse lol!!

We had to tell family as the stimming corresponded with blokes 40th birthday and some people wanted us to change the dates - and hence i didn't want to be injecting and then out to drink. Which then spread to others etc. At the time it was the right thing to do and i really appreciated the support. BUT i don't think i will do it this time. Haven't decided that bit yet for definate yet. Only a few people know at work but i can manage my own diary so i can work from home and then nip out to the appts. It is only when the scans are every other day that it becomes difficult but i had booked leave which fortunately corresponded with the most important bit so that bit was fine. 

I was with the italian consultant but now have a female one. Fortunately i have been able to bring forward my appt from Feb (some people must have got their BFP)s so will get another letter through with the name on it. I can feel the excitment again but trying to control it .....


----------



## SunnyWorld

Hello Apple Blossom, law girl and Pigsy! :hi:

I'm 31 my husband is 34 and we tried our first IVF Nov last year at Bourne Hall. But unfortunately we failed and waiting for the next appointment the early Feb. The same as Pigsy I started at Bedford hospital (i live in nr Bedford) I agree it quite far to drive!!! 

I had 24 eggs and 12 fertised so I guess I was lucky to have that.
When I found the first cycle failed... I was very down, I spoke to the counseller at Bourne Hall after I failed, that really helped me. Now I'm quite excited about the 2nd cycle, I'm not really sure what's going to happen at the appointment.

I'm very curious about the reason why I failed at the first cycle because when I had the egg transferred the doctor said it was a pretty well developped egg (5 days) but I'm trying my best to keep a positive mind for my 2nd cycle.

Could I ask a question??? Are you guys taking vitamins? I'm taking folic acid and Omega 3 (It seems like I've been taking the Folic acid for years! so I'm getting so bored of that!!!)

I'll keep my fingers cross for everyone, xx


----------



## pigsy

Hi Sunny World. I was booked for 6 Feb and managed to get changed to 24 Jan in a cancellation. give them a ring and my appt still might be free. It is just about luck though as i lost a 16 December appt by 5 minutes....

bloke wanted me to do the counselling but i couldn't face the journey there. But your numbers were great and a 5 dt is excellent. I only got to 2 days.


----------



## pigsy

BTW i am taking pregna care.


----------



## SunnyWorld

Hi Pigsy thanks for your message, it's really nice to talk to someone in the same situation as me - up to now I haven't been able to do that.

I wanted to let you know, the counselling at Bourne Hall can be done over the phone. I called them and said it was a long way to drive and she offered to talk to me over the phone. Actually in the end I did go there on a Sat morning to meet her (kind of to put a name to a face i guess). I've only had two in total but quite helpful... I'm going to arrange another appt when I start the second cycle so I can do it all in one trip, but she's fine doing it over the phone too.

Thanks for telling me about your cancellation I'll give them a call, my consultation is 1st Feb but maybe I can get an earlier one.

Actually I was wondering something about your experience with other babies around you... I'm finding it a little difficult dealing with babies with friends and family. I really love them but inside I feel so sad when I see them / hear about them. Actually today I heard that my best friend is pregnant, it was great news and I'm really pleased for her but to be honest it made me very sad inside. It feels like I'm the only one around me that can't have a baby.

PS I went to the auction centre in Bedford yesterday eve - didn't buy anything (good for the bank balance!!)


----------



## Apple Blossom

:hi: sunnyworld, and welcome I really hope we can all support each other through our IVF's and it looks like we all might be starting at similar times, yay :happydance:.

I had counselling as well as you have to when egg sharing, she was really nice and I found it helpful, I think I would have another session again.

I know what you mean about the whole babies thing I tend to steer clear of other peoples babies and I do not go all gaagaa over them as they dont interest me I just would like my own, but then I think Ive always been that way Ive never been one to say lets have a look at your baby or lets have a cuddle. I dont really know anyone who is pregnant at the mo PHEW!!! but you are not the first and you wont be the last to say that.

Pigsy: I would not donate if I wasnt going through IVF as it is such a tough decision to make, dont get me wrong its a lovely thing to do but the thought that another lady might get pregnant with my eggs and that I may never have another really does kill me at times but its learning to put that thought some where else and to not think about anything other than just trying for this baby that keeps me going.

not sure who the italian consultant is!


----------



## Apple Blossom

As for viatmins I take a pre conception vitamin which I top up with higher doses of some vits that are low in the pack, I take royal jelly, maca and Coq10 as well. My vits have really made a difference like I said on one of my other messages the consultant said that my lining and my womb where 1st class super healthy and I put it down to my life style and the vits, however this does not mean for one second that I will be more succesfull than anyone else, that is a lottery to me.


----------



## Lawgirl

Apologies for my absense! I've been sick and have spent the past 4/5 days in bed. 

It's great to hear all of your experiences. I don't know if you have heard, but Mrs Wallace is apparently retiring and so I'll be seeing a different consultant at Bedford (when I finally get to see a consultant, and not just the nurse). 

Roughly how long does it take to drive from Bedford? Assuming I get referred, I'm a bit concerned about the impact all the scanning appointments will have on my work - I'd rather not have to take half a day off for every scanning appointment. 

TBH I may not be going to Bourn Hall. As some of you may know, I have difficulties getting my weight up to the required BMI of 19. I was doing so well for ages, but now just seemed to have stalled (being ill didn't help). Fortunately OH has agreed that if they won't give me IVF on the NHS we will go private, in which case I'm looking at CARE Northampton, partly because of the success rate and partly because it nearer to me.

Re babies - I cannot stand to be around them or pregnant women. I wish the whole lot of them would disappear!


----------



## pigsy

Hi lawgirl. From Bedford it takes about 40 minutes - max and that will get you there, parked and sitting in the waiting room. The scans can be regular in the last stages - it just really depends on how many times they need to see you. I am really lucky in that i can work from home so i was normally there and back in 2 hours - there was only once when they had to change my drugs that it took forever. Also my last scans happened over a saturday and i had booked the week off so when it was EC and ET time i was on leave.

My dentist went to Northampton and got pregnant first time so it may be fate. It is all strange as i am working to get mine under 30. good luck with your decision


----------



## pigsy

BTW i am also the same with babies. I nearly cried at Tesco on Saturday as there was a teenage mum behind me. This weekend i am with my best friend as she is having her 2 children christened and she asked me to be god mother. She lives so far away i can't even get home for the night so isnt that going to be fun -not!


----------



## Apple Blossom

God parent to be here too :dohh: I feel so bad as its my best friend but I just feel crap about it.

Anyway we got our go ahead today and Ive now got a lady matched to me for me to give half my eggs too, just waiting to hear back about dates :happydance::happydance:, I finally feel like we are moving forward Whoop Whoop!!!!!!


----------



## Apple Blossom

Just a quick question for the ladies who have stimmd and been in the 2ww, a friend of mine had said you cant hoover and do some of the things you would usually do in both of the stimm and 2ww I was just wondering what Bourn hall recommended to you?


----------



## SunnyWorld

Hi Apple Blossom... Bourne Hall didn't mention too much...

They recommended to take it easy for a couple of days and not lift heavy things but I think it depends on how old the eggs are (an older egg should settle sooner) - it think??

I was under a lot of stress because of work and the IVF process... lots of worrying about the result so for my 2nd cycle I'm really going to chill out... We'll prob take 10 days off work and go away...

Thanks for the advice on vits... I've ordered some pregnancy plus with omega 3... that seems to cover most of the recommended extras... It sounds like that combination of vits is really working for you! well done you!

I can't agree more with you lawgirl... they should all disappear!!! I guess we should try to be happy for them, one day we'll all be there too 8)

I had some good news today, my hubby got me a cancellation consultation (from 1st Feb to 24th Jan) not too much earlier but well worth it... thanks for the tip Pigsy!

Hope you guys are having a nice week - only 2 more days before the weekend!


----------



## pigsy

Hi Apple blossom. congrats on the match going ahead. That is really good news.

I heard the hoover thing as well from a colleague at work who is doing ivf at Bourn as well, but i don't ever remember them saying it to me - and let's just say i would remember that bit lol! 

I vaguely remember them saying about caution lifting heavy bags which i made sure bloke heard but i am sure that was after EC, and before ET, and in the waiting time. To be honest when i was stimming i was still at gym doing combat, and attack but i did speak to the instructor who told me what moves to be careful off. I only ever really felt uncomfortable the day or so before EC when i was really bloated.

The important thing is listening to your body and don't do something which you may blame yourself for after - and things such as house work can wait...


----------



## Apple Blossom

Thanks ladies that is all really helpful, I think I will find it so tough to rest as Im a very active person and we have alot of pets including 4 dogs, but im going to set about a plan of atcion for the stimming and the egg transfer, so that things are slightly easier.

Also another question, we have to pay extra for the 5 day egg transfer (our treatment is free as im giving away half my eggs) did you ladies go for 5 or 3 day and what would you recommend, basically its £800 and I really dont know what to do, I mean the decision may be taken out of our hands but it would be nice to have an idea.

YAY :happydance: to just two more days left of the week. Hope you are all well :flower:


----------



## smileypants

Hi ladies of Bourn hall i was wondering if I could join you? 

My husband and I are both 25, infertility due to pcos and irregular periods. Also husband has antibodies in sperm. Ttc for 3 years now and will be starting stimulation phase tomorrow. This is my first cycle so am very scared about injecting, egg collection and everything to be honest. Just hoped I could join you ladies to try and calm myself!! I hope everyones treatment is going well.
Xxxxxx


----------



## SunnyWorld

You're welcome to join us SmileyPants... :flower:

I understand exactly how you feel, try not to worry about the injections, it's a bit scary but the needle is really thin and you get used to it. Try to eat lots of protein; eggs, milk, steak etc to help your eggs grow strong. As for collection it certainly wasn't the best experience of my life I'm not gonna lie, but they are really supportive, held my hand, relaxed me and... they had gas! \\:D/

Good luck! I'll keep my fingers crossed for u!


----------



## pigsy

Welcome Smiley pants. 

Apple blossom- i was in a right state when i got a 2 dt and i can tell you i set for hours on the internet crying my eyes out saying that we were doomed. It didn't work for us, BUT the stats are mixed and some are very clear that it is better for the embryo to be put back in the woman as opposed to a scientific environment. Take it one step at a time, and ask the consultant what they think. It was taken out of my hands and you may have to go with gut instinct as well as how may eggs you have. I had limited options but hopefully it will be a decision you get to make.


----------



## heathette

Hi Ladies!

I hope you don't mind if I join you.. I'm with Bourn Hall Colchester (anyone else?)

I had all my medication delivered yesterday, very exciting looking through everything! I have a little shelf in the fridge which is home to my gonal F for the next couple of weeks and a dedicated spot in the kitchen with all my other bits :)

I have my baseline scan on the 19th then start with my gonal F pen on the 20th, then eventually go onto Cetrotide. I have been on the BCP for 3 months now, (Marvelon, and oh how I hate it!!) But tomorrow is my last day of that, :dance: no more moodiness galore, my DH has been a saint bless him! And i've been bleeding for 2 weeks with excruciating tummy pains (quite normal on Marvelon apparently my doctor said, it's a break-through bleed) but on a positive hopefully i'll be a very blank canvas when it comes to my baseline lol!

Anyway, me-28, DH-30, were referred to Bourn Hall over a year ago for ICSI, we've been trying since Jan 2009. So we're feeling so incredibly excited to think that over the next couple of weeks we could be making our dream come true! :happydance: I'm just a little scared about the injections, (I say "little" now, lol!) But more apprehensive about Egg Collection, to be honest I'm terrified about egg collection. I'd love to hear from someone's experience at Bourn Hall Colchester? good or bad! 

I hope everyone is doing good, keeping positive, and wishing you all lots of baby dust! :flower:

Jo x


----------



## Apple Blossom

YAY :wohoo: welcome Smileypants and Heathette, hope you ladies find this thread helpful and supportive, the ladies on here are lovely :hugs:.

I think we are all scared of the egg collection I most certainly am, its a fear of the unknown, but I think the best thing to do is just take it one day at a time expected the unexpected and thank god when the expected goes right lol, from what I have seen of the staff they are fab and very supportive, it is a very emotional time so just be good to yourself (I hear this an awful lot). I know I shall be shacking like a leaf on the egg collection, you ladies might be able to hear my teeth chattering from where you are.

I found out my dates yesterday and I start the pill a mth away from today so I was a bit dissapointed that it was this cycle, but hey its just a mth and was ment to be that way.

Thanks about the advice Pigsy :hugs:, I think now that we have been set back a mth I will look into it further, but like with you I may have the option taken out of my hands, we are having two eggs put back in, Im am quite away of how stressed this is getting me that I need to chill abit about it, I think its because its really out of my control and Im unsure what will happen, I need to just go with the flow I think.


----------



## heathette

Ahh thank you Apple blossom :)
I've just seen that you have the choice to go to 5 days blasto, when we sat down with our doctor to go through protocol she suggested that we would try to aim for that.. explained that it's good in the way that you can single out the strongest embie/embies and they have better chance of implanting, but that you can loose some on the way so you have less to freeze. I'm still learning about it all and kind of just go with what my doctor tells me (and regret not asking more once i'm in the car on the way home lol!) :dohh: but i'd be curious to see what others think.. 
On my protocol I have egg transfer written in for either 6th Feb or 8th Feb so I guess it's kind of play it by ear and see what happens after dreaded EC whether we can go to 5 days or not..


----------



## pigsy

Hi Ladies, my EC was quite bad and this time i am getting knocked out.. BUT i am a complete wuzz, i get myself in a state, and i hate hospitals. 

I don't want to get knocked out as i didn't think it was that bad (even for me) it is just what the dr has recommended so if it makes it easier for them - that is fine with me. My advice is really take it easy, it is only 10 minutes of pain, so don't do what i did and not take the gas and air -i only didn't take it as i didn't know how it worked and didn't want to ask - stupid me. 

Afterwards i had only a little bit of spotting, i wasn't sick i was just so thirsty particularly as your body gets used to gallons of water. I would say take the day off work as i was home by 11:00 and slept until 4 - and still slept that night. 

I am at Bourn Cambridge and had my consultation today to start the second treatment - so i am in that rollercoaster ride, strapped in and ready to push the green button.... We discussed the 2 dt vs 5 dt (as mine was 2 dt the first time) and Dr V said that they do aim for 5 dt but it depends on the quality etc. I have seen sites where girls went for 5 dt and their eggs didn't get that far so it is all a guessing game - as well as lots of luck.


----------



## Apple Blossom

Thank you ladies your advice and experinces all help, I think I will wait and see what happens and then decide, we are putting two eggs back in so one should take. Pisgy by DR V do you mean Dr Veoward as we have him I found hi to be really nice and really put me at ease. And your egg collection doesnt sound that nice, I hate gas and air it makes me feel really sick :sick:.


----------



## smiledreamer

is it ok to join you ladies

ill be at bourn hall cambs
im doing satalite ivf with icsi in august x


----------



## Apple Blossom

Of course you can join smiledreamer:happydance:, I have no clue what satalite IVF is though :shrug:, please do tell.


----------



## smiledreamer

satalie ivf is when i will have scans up to ec at my local hospital and my hubby will take my precious eggs to bourn hall for the rest
then its back to bourn for et xx


----------



## Apple Blossom

Oh wow never heard of that before.


----------



## smiledreamer

i think quite a few places do it
its prob why my pct offers 3 full ivf cycles x


----------



## smileypants

Hi ladies thanks all for your kind words and advice. And welcome to Smiliedreamer. I am pleased to say my first gonal f injection went ok last night and I am so proud to say I managed to do it myself (massive needle phobia)! Back to Bourn on weds for our first monitoring visit. Hope these injections are doing what they are meant to and will definitely try and increase the protein intake (thanks for advice)! How is everyone else finding treatment at Bourn? This is our first cycle so have no comparison? X x


----------



## smiledreamer

Is everyone here nhs funded
And will Bourne let you put bak 2 enbies x


----------



## smileypants

Smiliedreamer, we are nhs funded and as far as I know from the seminar we attended it's only one embryo transferred x x


----------



## smiledreamer

Do you know how many days a week they are open
How long before treatment did u attend bourn x


----------



## smileypants

We had our seminar on 20th oct then consultation I think was 29th oct(that was a Sunday) I then got all my meds delivered the weds after consultation and started treatment that fri. So nearly a week after consultation. Although I didn't have nasal spray for down regulation. I took norithisterone for 10 days then 2 months of contraceptive pill and started my gonal f injections yesterday. Have you started treatment? X


----------



## smiledreamer

I dnt start til august due to my age
So im now assuming it's gonna be october time brora I strt stimming etc

I originally thort I would be strtin all yhe fun bits in august x


----------



## smileypants

How old are you? X x


----------



## smiledreamer

I'm 22 x


----------



## smileypants

ok hun, I'm 25 so could start straight away I guess. Is 23 the minimum age for funding or something? Which hospital are you going to for scans etc? And if you don't mind me asking what is the cause of the fertility problems you are having? X x


----------



## smiledreamer

Of course not
Iv got pcos and hubby has very low morph
How about you
I'm having scans at James paget hospital
Have you got a date for starting yet x


----------



## smileypants

I've got pcos and very irregular periods. Hubby has good count but low morph and abnormal shapes caused by anti bodies in sperm. Started with my injections yesterday. Going back on weds for scan and blood test to make sure meds working ok. Bet you are itching to get started? X x


----------



## smiledreamer

Yeh
I was told we Should be cycling in august all being well
I cnt believe I'll be on the pill for 2 months tho x

Wot was ur hubbys numbers x


----------



## smileypants

Hi hun not sure on numbers. We were never really given much detail. Just that numbers were 'normal' but high percentage of antisperm antibodies. I was only on pill for 2 months as my cycles are so irregular it was the only way they could regulate it to get a proper start date for injections. You may just go straight in to the normal down regulation phase with the nasal spray x


----------



## smiledreamer

My PerIods aRe pretty good every 35 days ish x


----------



## smileypants

Maybe if you have a regular cycle they will be able to time your treatment better. Mine were sometimes every months some times every other month sometimes once every three months there was no pattern. X x


----------



## smiledreamer

Oh dear
Hope all goes well for ux


----------



## smileypants

You too. Keep us updated with your appointments etc. We have been trying for 3 years and know how hard the waiting is, so if there is anything I can do to help or any questions you have just shout and if I can help I will  x x x


----------



## smiledreamer

Thanks
I have got an app with fs on Tuesday xx


----------



## Apple Blossom

Hi ladies cant remember which one asked the question but we are not NHS funded as already have a 9 yr old, we are unexplained infertility, and Im egg sharing so my treatment is paid for as I will be giving another lady half my eggs and we get to put back 2 eggs because of this :happydance::happydance:, which is pretty exciting. I came on today so I start the pill next time I come on to get mine and the other ladies cycle at the same times, then 3 weeks after I start down regging cant wait so so excited now.


----------



## smiledreamer

ohhh wow
i keep thinking all being well i cpuld only have another 6 afs bfore i start

did any of u ladies have rhubelle screening
only asking cos a friend of mine said she had a 3 month set back because of it
also are any of you ladies taking any vits

i cnt wait for my holiday too so much to look forward too

ohh and did any of u have to pay for prescriptions?
x


----------



## Apple Blossom

Not sure about the prescricptions part, I pick mine up next week. Yes had to have rubella screened I had mine done at the docs and just forwarded the paperwork on, the one test that took the longest for my was for cystic fibrosis but I had to have that done as im egg sharing not sure if everyone has it. I take alot of vits one is a conception vit I also take Maca, royal jelly and CoQ10 but I take a few others too but these are the main one.

Where are you off to on your hols?


----------



## smiledreamer

tenerife in may!! cant wait
we havet been abroad since sept 2009 when we went to jamaica for our honeymoon

im going to ask fs about the bloods id need doing etc on tuesday
i no ill have to wait til cd 3 for mine bt hubby may be able to get his done x


----------



## Apple Blossom

Good idea to get ahead and get any bloods done as it wont hold you back any further. Its great you ahev a hoilday booked it will take your mind off waiting.


----------



## smiledreamer

yuh thts wot we thort
we booked it agess ago tho so seems so far away
so you have a journal x


----------



## Apple Blossom

Yes I do your welcome to have a noise and to stalk, just about to have a look at yours :flower:


----------



## smiledreamer

im getting sooooo nervous now about our fs ap
so nervous iv actually just cancelled my work for tomorrow x


----------



## Apple Blossom

Your bound to be nervous, I didnt sleep the night before my appt lol, I would love to say that that part gets easier but it doesnt.


----------



## smiledreamer

i no it doesnt
im trying to tire myself out
iv not eated all day apart from a yoghurt
xx


----------



## Apple Blossom

Oh goodness, bless you, get some food in your belly :flower:


----------



## smiledreamer

im trying to diet too, i just keep feeling bad for eating
silly i no
and im cooking my hubby a roast but im not having any


when do u strt treatment hunx


----------



## Apple Blossom

You may already know this hun but you will do yourself much better if you eat small portions often, I too am trying to lose a little before treatment but if I did that I would defo collapse :haha: have some roast just have way more veg, honestly you will do better. I start the pill on the 12th of feb and the start down reg 3 wks after then stim is 2wks after I think, the dates are all on my journal if you want to have a little look back a few pages,


----------



## smiledreamer

yuh i no
just been mega stressed out today
just nerves i think

im gonna have some soup in a little while hun

i was told all being well i should be cycling in august x

i supose all not being well there is a 3 month wait etc,, but if iv had bloods done, im hoping worst case senario we wil be looking at sept oct so stil not too bad x


----------



## smileypants

Just to let you know, I had rubella, we both also had to have HIV and hep blood test and I had to have a chlamydia swab as well. X


----------



## smiledreamer

Well think if we do get referred we will have to have them all done first anyway so at least that's one less thing to worryaboutxx


----------



## Apple Blossom

It all happened quite quick for me, my head is still spinning with it all.


----------



## smiledreamer

i bet it goes quick
i sed to hubby today i need to buy some hpts for the occasion lol
so im thinkin ahead
xx


----------



## Apple Blossom

LOL Im good at planning ahead ive got a folder of daily things to do so I dont get to bogged down in the 2ww but also so I dont get bored.


----------



## smiledreamer

do any of u ladies take coq10, royal jelly or evebing primrose xx


----------



## Apple Blossom

I do just not the primrose oil one, I use to take it for my CM but figured I dont need that one anymore.


----------



## smiledreamer

its all very hard isnt it knowing exacly what to take x


----------



## Apple Blossom

Mind boggling :dohh:


----------



## smiledreamer

sure is huni
but i no that if i dnt bother and it doesnt work ill kick myself
whereas at least if i try and it doent ill no iv done all i could x


----------



## Apple Blossom

This is the thing, do everything you can so you can say I tried and I tryed my very best and thats all I could do, I think its great that you are prepared well in advance, it will help you heaps.


----------



## SunnyWorld

hello everyone.... I've been a bit quiet the last few days...

Hope everyone is keeping well...



smiledreamer said:


> Is everyone here nhs funded
> And will Bourne let you put bak 2 enbies x

Smiledreamer - we are NHS... had 1 embro transfer in Nov 11 first cycle but BFN... I think next time will be 2 embros... not sure, still waiting for my consultation. 




pigsy said:


> I am at Bourn Cambridge and had my consultation today to start the second treatment

Hi Pigsy... Bourne called to say my early consultion has been cancelled so back to 1st Feb :dohh: Can I ask... I'm curious about the next stage (2nd cycle)... when did they say you can start? does it depend on you period? Do you have frozen embryos?? so many questions?!?!?!?!?!?!? :shrug: I guess I'm very curious... seems like I've been waiting for ever for this appt!


----------



## smiledreamer

i was wodering about the waitin 6 months between cycles
is this fets too?x


----------



## heathette

Hi Ladies :)

I take lots of supplements daily, I've been on pregnacare daily since 2009 (my nails the last couple of years have never looked so good lol! And i've hardly been poorly, managed to dodge coughs and colds and i'm sure my pregnacare has something to do with that lol!)

I also take daily along with Pregnacare - Royal Jelly, Cod Liver Oil, 60mg COq10.

Have excruciating period pains at the moment.. Took my last BCP on saturday and have my baseline scan Thursday eeek!!! Then all systems go on Friday with my gonal F.. So excited!!! So even though i'm doubled up on the sofa I'm not going to complain too much..

Hope everyone is keeping warm, it's freezing out there today!!!

x


----------



## pigsy

Hi Sunnyworld. Give them a ring as that desn't sound normal. It could just be that the consultant needed the day off???? I was able to bring my appt forward - and when i found out it wasn't with Dr V Mauro i got mine changed again...... I explained that i hadn't had the same person throughout - and the lady who does the appts was lovely. My case is unexplained, they said my numbers were ok, and it is 6 mths from the first consultation (after the initial seminar). I only have 1 frozen egg so they won't do a FET unless there are more.

My advice is ring and ask for a cancellation - but don't do what i did, and not check which consultant you are getting. Good luck


----------



## SunnyWorld

pigsy said:


> when i found out it wasn't with Dr V Mauro i got mine changed again...... I explained that i hadn't had the same person throughout k

Hi Pigsy...thanks for your message, I don't understand this part though? do you mean you "had had the same person through-out?" :thumbup:


----------



## babyhope2011

hi ladies can i join? pigsy invited me ova a week ago.

we had our consultion on sat & they said we can start straightaway, i came on 2day so i start down regging in 3 weeks just waiting for my nurses appointment & then i should have my drugs delivered,all systems go very exciting but quite scared now,lol

good luck 2 u all!

hope this will b a lucky thread!


----------



## smiledreamer

i got refferd yesterday:happydance::cloud9:

sooo happy xx


----------



## Apple Blossom

Welcome babyhope :happydance:, I reconise you from the unexplained thread. you will start down regging just when I start the pill then I down regg 3 wks after, So I will be right behind you lol.

Congrats smiledreamer, bet your excited :hugs:


----------



## smiledreamer

welcome bbayhopes
xx

do a y of u ladies no wot bourns policy is on nhs set?
x


----------



## Apple Blossom

I have no idea :shrug: hoepfully one of the other ladies can help you.


----------



## pigsy

hi sunnyworld. Unfortunately i haven't seen the same people. My first consultation was with Dr Daeko, then it is nurses for scans, then another dr for EC - who turned out to be Dr V M, then another for ET. When i got my second appt through i decided to go for a cancellation but then got an appt for Dr Shu, so i went back and asked to see Dr VM. At least with her she saw me at EC.

By getting a cancellation it means i can start down reg this cycle as my appt was Friday and i got my drugs yesterday. So i start sniffing next week! Ahhh, the emtional nightmare has begun!


----------



## smiledreamer

Goo luck ladies

Hope it's ok to tag along even tho I dnt strt til may June time xx


----------



## Apple Blossom

Of course you can tag along, you will know all what to expect then when you start :hugs:


----------



## Lawgirl

Nurse Buck is the best! I had my appointment this week and I was so worried that I wouldn't get any help because my weight isn't quite there, but she was lovely and got the ball rolling towards a referral. I have an appointment with the consultant in three months time (earlier, if I can get a consultation) and so it really feels like things are moving towards IVF.


----------



## smiledreamer

great news law girl how far off is ur weight xx


----------



## Apple Blossom

good news law girl :happydance:


----------



## Lawgirl

I have about 2-3 pounds to put on, which doesn't sound like much, but I do gain weight quite slowly. The nurse suggested eating chips - if only it were that simple! But now that IVF is within my grasp I'm going to make even more of an effort.


----------



## smiledreamer

If I so much as look at a cake I gain half a stone lol x


----------



## Apple Blossom

Its not easy to put on weight as much as it is too lose it keep going and you will get their. I have a friend who walks dogs for a living and she has to eat so many chocolate bars to put weight on, she is like super skinny but she walks all day for a living so she will be, she finds it tough, you can get build up shakes but I dont know too much about them.


----------



## Lawgirl

Thanks Appleblossom. I've been drinking build-up shakes for the past year and they do really help, but it's still a struggle. My body doesn't seem to like being over 8st! I'm just going to stuff my face for the next few months and see what happens.


----------



## smiledreamer

i o what ya mean about ur body liking a weight
mine seemed to love bein at 14 stone
well not anymore
11 stone 12 now woohoo

do any of u ladies no the bourn policy for fets?

x


----------



## Apple Blossom

Lawgirl what is the weight that you have to be as I'm 8st 7lbs and I was going to try to get to 8st, would that then put me under the weight they like you to be?


----------



## smiledreamer

It all goes on bminog it nhs not sure if ur private tho xx


----------



## Apple Blossom

Thank you, I know mine was ok when I went :thumbup: dont want to go and lose weight and then have them turn around about my weight.


----------



## smiledreamer

I dnt no much about low bmi cos mines high lol
Does anyone no a typical ivf cycle and how long it lasts x


----------



## Apple Blossom

This is the info I was given:

month 1: week 1, day 1 of you period
Week 2, Nothing
Week 3, Down Regulation
Week 4, Mentrual Cycle

Month 2: Week 1, Commence Stimulation
Week 2,Monitoring
Week 3, Egg collection and Transfer
Week 4, Wait

Month 3: Week 1, Pregnancy test
Week 2-3, Nothing
Week 4, Scan

Hope this helps :hugs:


----------



## smiledreamer

I think it's best I start in June then x


----------



## Lawgirl

Appleblossom, you need to have a BMI of at least 19 to have IVF on the NHS. It depends on your height, but unless you are very short I'd be wary of going down to 8st. I'm 5 ft 5", with my weight hovering around 8st and my BMI is around 18.6. I need to be aound 8st 3lbs. TBH 8st 7lbs sounds a perfect weight to me. 

You can check your BMI at https://www.nhs.uk/Tools/Pages/Healthyweightcalculator.aspx . It's a little bit out, as it always gives my BMI as slightly higher than what the hospital calculates it as, but it will give you a rough idea. Make sure you weight yourself in the morning, as you weight more in the evening.


----------



## Apple Blossom

Thanks so much Lawgirl that is a massive help as Im 5ft so if id of lost the weight then I would of been in trouble, and will stick with my weight as it is :thumbup:, Im not over weight but I just feel more comfortable weighing a little less.


----------



## smiledreamer

ahhh girls im shitting myself now

i think iv got way ahead of myself and i think my fs has given me false hope by saying we can start june

i dnt think i can start any part of the cycle til after i turn 23
gutted is an understatement xx


----------



## Apple Blossom

:hugs: have you emailed bourn Hun?


----------



## smiledreamer

just done it, no reply,, i dnt want to ring them up really cos i think if they say no my fs wil get into trouble lol xx


----------



## Apple Blossom

How are all you ladies doing? :flower:, Ive got just over two weeks now till I start the pill and impatient is an understatement, IVF is all I think about. On a positive note I start having my full body massage next week and i cant wait its going to be so relaxing :happydance:, Ive decided to have it done before I start the treatment as it releases toxins in the muscles and its best to flush them out first, then Im going to have one every couple of weeks then the day before egg collection and the day before the eggs are put back in, I hope it helps to relax me, Im sure it will.


----------



## smiledreamer

how are you lovely ladies doing?
any news or updates?
x


----------



## linky

Hi Can i join you guys, i can see no posts in a while, hope everyone is ok.

Im at Bourn hall cambridge, im seeing Dr Shan Hu, i start down reg on this sat, and im quite nervous but still excited with it all.

We have been ttc since november 2009, found out DH has very low sperm count, we didnt find this out until march 2011, mainly cos we moved inbetween and got busy with all of that.

I have joined another thread on here , which is ivf feb 2012, but seeing this is for bourn ladies, be could to keep in touch.

im 31 , gonna be 32 this month. DH is 32.

good luck to all of you xxx


----------



## Apple Blossom

Hi Linky, lovely to have you join us :happydance:, not much action going on here lately. I start down regging in two weeks but start the pill in 3 days, Im egg sharing at bourn hall so when i have my eggs collected they are shared with another lady. I too am 31 going on 32 in april. Wishing you all the best with your down regging, are you sniffing or injecting? im sniffing.


----------



## linky

Hi Appleblossom, im sniffing aswell, a bit anxious about that but it has to be done, ive developed a bit of a cold aswell yesterday so thats not gonna help. We are lucky enough to have nhs funding. I will keep you posted on how i get on with my first sniff after sat.

xx


----------



## Apple Blossom

Oh yeah would love to know, its the side effects I dont look forward too, but some ladies have none, I hope im one of those lol


----------



## linky

Appleblossom, can i ask why you are taking the pill, ive seen a few posts on here where ladies are on bcps but i dont understand why they are made to be on them?

x


----------



## Apple Blossom

Of course you can ask, Im taking the pill so that I come on at exactly the right time and because im egg sharing it is really important as we will have to come on at the same time, I will be down regging whilst on the pill too.


----------



## smiledreamer

hiya appleblodom hun and welome linky xx


----------



## Apple Blossom

Hiya! how are you doing lovely? x x


----------



## smiledreamer

im doing fine sweetie u felin bettervxx


----------



## linky

Hi Appleblossom, i see now that makes sense, egg sharing thats an amazing gift you are giving someone out there. I looked into it at Care Northampton, we were going to pay for private there to avoid the nhs waiting, they reduce your ivf cost if you egg share.

x


----------



## Apple Blossom

It is a great feeling to help someone else I can tell you :thumbup:, I get my treatment for free because of the egg sharing, so its a win win situation x


----------



## smiledreamer

linky are u egg sharing too
xan i ask what ur amh or fsh levels were x


----------



## smiledreamer

well a month now til we sign consents
did u nhs ladies have to attent a seminar xx


----------



## Apple Blossom

Wow only a mth that will fly. I would highly recommend the seminar you get to have a look around and when you go for real it makes it so less nerve wracking.


----------



## smiledreamer

do u have to go? or can u strt without having gone?
its just soo far to go lol

also have any of u been told u may have too do a 2dt if u only have a few embies?


----------



## Apple Blossom

I went in oct 2011, we was advised to go, so we did.


----------



## smiledreamer

how often do they have them?
i think urs is different cos ur calssed as a private patient
i wil be nhs 
so i need to attent a seminar i think its called x


----------



## Apple Blossom

I think they have 1 each mth, I dont know im sure I heard that nhs patients dont have to go.


----------



## smiledreamer

i hope not lol,, its such a long drive,, 2 hours away,, and tbh its gunna cost moeny we need to be saving for prams and cots!! hopefulyy x


----------



## Please

Smile just wanted to let you know i am on my 3rd fresh IVF cycle at bourn hall Cambridge under NHS. also think im close to ur age was 24 when started first cycle. incase u had any questions i could help with.


----------



## smiledreamer

oooh yuh thanks hun
erm how old was u wen u was reffered?
how mny embies are they letting u put bak X


----------



## Please

I was referred from addenbrookes in Dec 11 aged 23, and booked on to the March seminar (I believe they run every other month as I missed the Jan one and March was the next) two weeks after the seminar we met with the consultant. Everyone who attends the seminar is seen by the consultant either the following week or week after. I was then given my dates/protocol and started on the next cycle. I never got to transfer on the first cycle as you will see in my siggy. On the second cycle I only had two embryos and was having a 2dt so begged and pleading for both to be put back but they were having none of it. However this time I have been told now I have had an unsucessful transfer dependant on the quality of my embryos I can have upto 2 put back. Its seems Bourn are much strictor than other clinics on the policy of if your under 35 and its ur first transfer you can only have one put back.


----------



## smiledreamer

I'm fine with one put bak tbh
As much as I would love twins with my job it's just not gunna happen
I'm not sure if it will be different for me cos we are doing salatight ivf from my local hospital
All bourn will do is sort out my embies and put them bak
Allthe stimms are done by my local fs
Did u have to have lots of bloods done
Did u have amh or fsh
Do they know the reason u only got 2 embies last Time Hun x


----------



## linky

Hi All hope your all good and had lovely weekends.

Smiledreamer no im not egg sharing as we are NHS and no need to for the moment, i think if we were paying then i definatly would.

I started my down reg spray on sat, i was worried about it, but, touch wood i have been fine with it. YOu do get a funny bitter taste in the back of your through after a few minutes, but nothing i cant deal with.

I had a slight headache on sat aswell, but nothing apart from that, maybe i need to build it up in my system before any symptoms start.

xx


----------



## Apple Blossom

Oh that sounds good they did say that some ladies have no symptoms at all, so fingers crossed you dont. I started on the pill on sat and i start down reg in 1wk and 4 days, im getting excited, I will be 2 wks behind you.


----------



## linky

Has anyone recieved there box of meds from Bourn. I got mine last week, and i thought they gave you a bin for needles, i wasnt sure if the forgot it. xx


----------



## Please

Linky yes sweet i have received a box with each cycle.


----------



## Apple Blossom

I havent got my injectables yet so not sure, but I would of thought that you should have something for your needles.


----------



## linky

has anyone had there amh level from bourn?. I just rang them to get a date for stimming, they gave me a date of next thursday. I asked about my amh and the nurse said it was normal 12.34, but when i look this up on the internet it says its low, any advice would be great.

x


----------



## Apple Blossom

I have never bothered to find mine out, I wouldnt worry too much as its a guild for them to see how much they have to use for stimming.


----------



## smiledreamer

mine was 22 so dnt wory xx


----------



## smiledreamer

hiya ladies
how are we all doing
where is everyone at?
xx


----------



## Apple Blossom

Hi ladies how are we all?

Hi smile how are you doing? not long now till you have your forms to sign, are you excited?

Well as for me, Im waiting for AF to turn up after finishing the pill fri and I have my scan on the 12th march so need the witch to show up by then.


----------



## smiledreamer

im getting very excited huni
8 days hehe xx


----------



## Apple Blossom

8 days is nothing is it? that will go so fast. I have my scan appt the same day so we will both be happy bunnies.


----------



## smiledreamer

yupp,, im in at 9 so theres no waiting around which is good lol x


----------



## linky

Hey guys, looks like were pretty much together cycle wise, im on day 5 of stimms, got a scan booked for wednesday morning.

xx


----------



## Apple Blossom

Hope your scan goes ok linky :thumbup: Im getting quite excited about stimming.


----------



## linky

yeah it is exciting, it all means not long till ec xx


----------



## Apple Blossom

Yep not long :thumbup:, are you ready for EC, thats the one thing Im most scared of and them telling me the eggs didnt fertilse.


----------



## smiledreamer

well girlies
just hd a call of fs secretary
aparently the sister wants me us t see her on monday to make sure we no wot ivf is,,, well dur corse we do
and she wants to make sure we re still up fr it,, yh corse i do

so our app has been changed from 9m til 2pm x


----------



## Apple Blossom

Bit of a silly question but I suppose it has to be asked. When we had our first consult they said that once we had counselling that we had to get back in touch to say if we wanted to still carry on, my OH stood up and leaned on the consults desk and said we have been trying for over 6 yrs to have a baby so I will tell you the answer to that question now, yes of course we want to go ahead with the IVF so get all we need to have done done already, it was very funny :haha:


----------



## smiledreamer

hubby said hes just gunna say wots true

that we will do anything to have a bby 
bless him


----------



## smiledreamer

hello ladies how are we?

does anyone no y bourn like to do 2dt?
x


----------



## linky

Hey Smile, i asked bourn when i was waiting to embryo transfer why they were doing a 2dt, the nurse told me that when they look down the microscope if the embryo is doing well, then they see no reason to wait another day, they would rather get it back with mum. 

hope this helps hun

xx


----------



## smiledreamer

is there anyone here still waiting or ust me?x


----------



## iamme28928

how far is everyone with treatment on here?/
any news xx


----------



## babyhope2011

hiya im still here, i had my transfer cancelled in march due to ohss, im doing fet at the moment i should have transfer on 26th june.

how r u getting on iamme? where r u on treatment?


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hey ladies,

I hope you dont mind me joining, Im not as far on as everyone else with this process! We've been referred to Bourn satellite clinic at Kings Lynn this week, so just waiting on an appointment... does anyone know how long this usually takes?

My gynaecologist thinks we will need IVF, just got to wait and see what the clinic think.

Em xxx


----------



## Lawgirl

I'm here too. I started down-regging on Monday and I'm already sick of the spray, but I'm telling myself it will be worth it.


----------



## Apple Blossom

Im still around as my first shot at IVF egg sharing failed so we are on to cycle No.2 now with egg collection due at the beginning of august.


----------



## DaisyB

Hi Ladies, 

I hope you dont mind me joining in? I am under bourn hall in Cambridge currently awaiting my second scan to see how the follicles are coming along on Saturday. First one was yesterday (Wednesday) they said I have 6 on one side and 7 on the other at the moment, I have no idea if this is good, bad or normal, I was so pleased there was something my brain went blank and I didnt ask! They seemed please and said everything was coming along nicely, but I can't help obsessing!

Me and DH have been TTC for just over 3 years, unexplained, this is our first round of IVF and so Im desperately trying not to get my hopes up and tell myself hourly be prepared for it not to work, I WISH I listened to myself!

Anyway, just wanted to say hi, and to see if there were any other ladies about and how they were getting on?

Good luck everyone :)
xxx


----------



## iamme28928

Hi I start nxt week
Are u Nhs
I'm doing some at my local hosp and some at bourn
A friend of mine told me last night that they are changin the legislation in August 
Xxx


----------



## babyhope2011

Hi daisy that's a great number of follicles, it's a lovely place isn't it, I c ur unexplained 2 so r we, I had my first transfer cancelled coz I had ohss I got 33 eggs, we r having our frozen cycle now,they r transferring them tues, scared but very excited. Good luck keep us posted x


----------



## babyhope2011

Hi iamme in nhs wots changing??


----------



## iamme28928

i dunno yet i think its just that ur ohs arent allowed in for ec etc xx


----------



## DaisyB

babyhope2011 said:


> Hi daisy that's a great number of follicles, it's a lovely place isn't it, I c ur unexplained 2 so r we, I had my first transfer cancelled coz I had ohss I got 33 eggs, we r having our frozen cycle now,they r transferring them tues, scared but very excited. Good luck keep us posted x


Hi Babyhope2011, 
It really is a lovely place! I was so pleased we chose there when we went for the first time, everyone is so lovely and have really made me feel relaxed about each step :) Yep another unexplained over here :hi: 

soo egg transfer for you on Tuesday, how exciting :happydance: you will have to let me know how that goes!! I shall keep my fingers crossed for you :) 
I'm really hoping they will be doing my egg collection on Monday, will find out tomorrow....nervous.....excited....hopeful...scared......everything!

Hope your feeling fully recovered after ohss GOOD LUCK for Tuesday :)


----------



## iamme28928

Any updates ladies xx


----------



## babyhope2011

Iamme hiya I had my embryos thawed on fei I haven't had a call so I'm hoping good news I ring up in the morning 2 find out wot time I have 2 go in for transfer tues, getting excited now. How's u?


----------



## linky

Hi Bourn Ladies, just wishing you all lots and lots of luck through your treatment. I had treatment at bourn back in Feb/March and am now 17 weeks pregnant. They are an amazing bunch of people and the place is lovely, not at all hospital like. I was NHS and got same treatment as if i was private. 

Lots of baby dust to you all

xxxx


----------



## iamme28928

Inky it's lovely to see a sucess story
How many of ur eggs fertilised
Was urs a 2 or 5 day xx


----------



## linky

Hi I had 10 eggs retrieved of which only 4 fertilised, they put back a 4 cell top quality at 2 days. I have 3 embies frozen. So just goes to show you don't need to go to blast , so if anyone doesn't make it to blast try not to be too disappointed. 
Xx


----------



## iamme28928

Lovely to know linky
I am also certain we wnt get to blast cos hubby has very low spwrm morph. X


----------



## DaisyB

linky said:


> Hi I had 10 eggs retrieved of which only 4 fertilised, they put back a 4 cell top quality at 2 days. I have 3 embies frozen. So just goes to show you don't need to go to blast , so if anyone doesn't make it to blast try not to be too disappointed.
> Xx

Thank you so much for posting this positive story :) It has been just what I needed!


----------



## DaisyB

Thank you so much for posting this positive story Linky :) It has been just what I needed, and congratulations :) :) :)

I have my trigger injection tonight and egg collection on Thursday, we have 8 eggs at the moment they will take and a few smaller ones that MAY be used if they grow a bit more before now and egg retrieval. 
I have been really quite positive throughout the whole process so far until yesterday. I think maybe it just hit me that in a few weeks I will know if it worked or not, and after 3 years of trying and disappointment, it&#8217;s hard for me to imagine it working. 

I just want to get on with it all now, but at the same time I don&#8217;t want to leave the stage I&#8217;m in now where i have a little control, even if it is just injections and nasal sprays!

We did have an amusing evenign last nightcoming up with ideas and discussing how DH was going to ''get in the mood'' in the clinic on Thursday! Does anyone know if they have any thing there to help the guys out a bit? haha!


----------



## Apple Blossom

Hi Daisy, good luck for thursday hun, try not to be nervous it really isnt too bad and the nurses and the surgery staff are so very lovely.
We have been trying for & yrs now and I know what you mean when it comes done to it it all boils down to that one moment when you test and its the most nerve wracking time ever :hugs:

My OH just went in and did his sample as quick as he could to get back to me and so not to miss anything, however we was told that they have dvd's and magazines to help if needs be :thumbup:.


----------



## linky

Good luck for thursday Daisy, will be thinking of you, keep us posted on how you get on. They have a small room for the men , my dh said some rubbish magazines lol, (typical man).

Apple, good to see you hun :hugs:


----------



## DaisyB

Thank you both so much :) I shall let you know how it all goes on Thursday! 
:hugs:

Good luck with your 2nd round Apple, what stage are you at at the moment?


x


----------



## Apple Blossom

Hi Linky :hugs::hugs: Im slowly coming on here a little more, not taken up my journal again as it just brings up bad feeling and Im trying so hard to keep the bad feelings away.

Thanks daisy :hugs: I start down regging this saturday and egg collection is roughly the 8th August, so lots of time yet just taking it day by day.


----------



## babyhope2011

Hi ladies, I'm pupo yippeee I had my transfer 2day, everything went great I had 2 grade 1 blasts they said they were happy wiv them, i asked if they were good quality & she said yes so im happy wiv that,I think grade 1 is an early blast but not sure lol, I feel ok just chilling out.
Hi linky loving the success story congrats! X
Good luck for thurs daisy ! Xx


----------



## Apple Blossom

Hi Baby hope good luck wishes being sent your way :hugs:, I had a grade 4 and a grade 6 but I have no clue what that means lol.


----------



## DaisyB

Yey Babyhope!! Thats great so exciting, good luck thinking positive thoughts for you!

xxx


----------



## linky

congrats babyhopes thats great news, hope your 2 weeks go quickly. Stay positive im sure them embies will settle in nicely, wishing you lots of baby dust
:dust:

xx


----------



## DaisyB

Hello,

So I had my egg retrieval yesterday, we got 10 eggs, which when they told me made me cry, not sure why just relieved there was some eggs i guess!

So we have to ring today at lunch time to see how many have fertilised, so preying there is something we can use, feeling very anxious about it, this morning is obviously dragging along.

I found ER a bit painful, but not quite as painful as I thought it would be, but it was MUCH quicker than I expected, I know ladies with more eggs would be in there longer but I was still surprised! Gas and Air didn&#8217;t really help but it gave me something to do to try to take my mind off it, it did help the other lady who was in after me so everyone is different I guess! I did watch on the screen what they were doing and found watching my follicles drain and shrink and the test tube fill up amazing, glad it&#8217;s over though! HOPING SO MUCH we don&#8217;t have to do it again!

Hope your all doing well?!? :)


----------



## iamme28928

Hi daisy fab news hun 10 eggs is fab
Are u doing ivf or icsi
I'm now on day 4 of down regging. X


----------



## Apple Blossom

DaisyB said:


> Hello,
> 
> So I had my egg retrieval yesterday, we got 10 eggs, which when they told me made me cry, not sure why just relieved there was some eggs i guess!
> 
> So we have to ring today at lunch time to see how many have fertilised, so preying there is something we can use, feeling very anxious about it, this morning is obviously dragging along.
> 
> I found ER a bit painful, but not quite as painful as I thought it would be, but it was MUCH quicker than I expected, I know ladies with more eggs would be in there longer but I was still surprised! Gas and Air didnt really help but it gave me something to do to try to take my mind off it, it did help the other lady who was in after me so everyone is different I guess! I did watch on the screen what they were doing and found watching my follicles drain and shrink and the test tube fill up amazing, glad its over though! HOPING SO MUCH we dont have to do it again!
> 
> Hope your all doing well?!? :)

Well done Daisy, first time is always really scary. I found it all very fasinatining and was so glad I was out completely so I could watch it all. 10 eggs is good and Im sure you will have a good fertilisation report and yes it is so nerve racking making that phone call. I got 13 eggs and shared 6 with another lady so I got 7 and I ended up with two, so we are doing ICSI this time. I wish you all the best :hugs:


----------



## iamme28928

Any updates ladies xx


----------



## DaisyB

Hello everyone! so my update so far is of the 10 eggs retrieved 9 fertilised :) we have rung every day and all 9 are still hanging on in there. We ring again tomorrow to get a time for Egg transfer on Tuesday. They won't check the jelly babies again until Tuesday so as not to disturb them and allow them the best chance.! So we find out when we are there what quality they are when they put one back :) Still on edge, fingers toes everything crossed.

How is everyone else doing??? Any more news?? Xxx


----------



## iamme28928

Alll sounds fab
Did u do icsi or just ivf xx


----------



## Lawgirl

Great news Babyhope and Daisy. I've got my fingers crossed for you. I'm in the stimming phase and have my first scan on Wednesday - hoping to see lots of lovely follicles?


----------



## iamme28928

Fab news lawgirl
Any news from daisy b. x


----------



## Lawgirl

I had my first scan today. They didn't tell me exactly how many follicles or the size of them, but the sonographer counted at least 10 in each ovary and said a number were still small. I'm not sure if that is good or bad. I went from wondering whether I would have any follicles to wondering if I had too many. I don't want my cycle to be cancelled due to ohss. The nurse said things looked ok and they haven't rung me, so I guess I'll just have to see what happens at my next scan.


----------



## Apple Blossom

How is everyone doing? I have my baseline scan monday and start stimming on Thur. Cant beleive how quick this one is going and how much more relaxed I am than the first time. Hope everyone is doing good :hugs:


----------



## babyhope2011

Hi apple, I got my bfp this morning I'm so happy, real strong lines 2, I'm 16 days since transfer so I'm doing ok.
Fingers crossed 4 u apple really hope u get ur bfp, I really thought I woz out I'm do shocked.xx


----------



## Apple Blossom

Yay, congrats babyhope :happydance::happydance:, have a very happy and healthy 9mths. And thankyou, will post here with my news when I get it x x


----------



## linky

congrats baby hope, and good luck to Apple xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Apple Blossom

linky said:


> congrats baby hope, and good luck to Apple xxxxxxxxxxxx

Thankyou Hun I will keep you posted, I so hope that this time it works, I feel like that after & yrs of trying that we deserve this to be it now :hugs: x x x


----------



## Apple Blossom

Hi Ladies how are we all doing? Daisy have you tested yet???? I've got my second scan on wednesday and on my baseline they counted 24 foliies so Im hopeful that a few more might have popped up in the meantime. Egg collection is just over a week away and Im getting very excited :happydance:.

Hope you are all well x x x


----------



## Apple Blossom

No one seems to be posting here anymore?????

Well im having egg collection tues, I was very upset fri at my last scan as they found a small polyp which they are going to check Tues at ec and if its too big then they will freeze all my eggs until polyp is sorted out. Also Ive only got 12 follies which are doing well, even after my dose was upped from 150iu to 225iu I suppose its best to wait and see what happens as there could be some hideing. Trigger tonight and drug free mon.

Hope you are all well :flower:


----------



## Lawgirl

My cycle had to be cancelled, firstly due to OHSS and, more devastatingly, because no eggs fertilised :( . Fortunately they think it was due to the protocol being used, so next time they will use a different protocol and do icsi.

Dreamofme - what do you mean by strict? Because you are NHS they are likely to do a single egg transfer and then freeze the rest.


----------



## Apple Blossom

Lawgirl :hugs::hugs: so sorry to hear that, how many eggs did you have? we only had two of our eggs fertilise last time so we are icsi this time. Yes if you are NHS you are only allowed one egg put back in, I always have two as Im an egg sharer.


----------



## DaisyB

Hi Ladies, Sorry I haven&#8217;t posted for a long time, didn&#8217;t want to be a bearer of bad news as i wanted to give hope to others! We had 9 eggs out of 10 fertilise and 7 went through to 5 days blasts, we had one transferred and all was going well, I did test early as I was going mad and got my very first BFP, couldn&#8217;t believe it! Was sooo excited and wanted to post on here to tell everyone but I couldn&#8217;t quite believe it, so I kept deleting my post! 

I tested every day for about 2 weeks, we got to the point of booking the first scan and on the morning I was due to call to book I woke up and felt completely different, and unfortunately i started bleeding and had extreme sharp pains on one side, I was rushed to hospital with suspected eptopic. Luckily it wasn&#8217;t, but sadly I did lose the little one&#61516;. It&#8217;s been really tough, to do so many tests all with BFP was a dream and then to be told it was ending and still not our time was devastating. I know it&#8217;s only our first try and IVF is no sure thing, but everything seem to be going so well I started to believe it was possible.

Sorry for my absence, and sad tale, probably going to take a break for a few months but i wish you all so much luck in the world, I really hope you all get your dream, for those few weeks where we thought we had ours was the best feeling in the world so i wish it for you all but more so for a VERY happy and healthy 9 months, I shall keep my fingers crossed for you all and may pop back In to check up on all your progress if I may :)

Good luck everyone i shall be thinking of you xxxxxxx


----------



## Apple Blossom

DaisyB im so very sorry to hear of your sad news :hugs::hugs::hugs:, I really dont know what else to say to you hun apart from I wish you all the best for the future and to take care will be thinking of you at this sad time :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lawgirl

We had 24 eggs, so it was a bit of a shock to hear that none of them had fertilised. At the moment it seems likely that the lack of fertilisation was due to having too many eggs, which had a impact on quality. Hopefully a different protocol and icsi will sort that out next time.

So sorry to hear of your news DaisyB - I know what a horrible experience a m/c is and it must be doubly upsetting to have it following IVF. I hope your break leaves you feeling strong enough for another go in the future.


----------



## Apple Blossom

Lawgirl: we had 2 eggs fertilise last time out of 6 so this time we are having icsi.

I had egg collection yesterday and I was so so shocked as we got 16 eggs so I get 8. feeling very nervous to see how we get on and waiting to make that call seems to be like waiting forever, we are so hopeing to get to blasto this time just so we feel that bit more confident, must say though I am slightly more relaxed than last time.


----------



## Lawgirl

I hope all goes well Appleblossom - fingers crossed.


----------



## babyhope2011

Hi law girl I'm so sorry that happened to u, I had mine cancelled due to ohss, I can't believe none fertilised hunny, least next time they will change ur protocol, well I had my scan yesterday I've not good news either i got identical twins but there r measuring 2 weeks behind & heart beats arnt very fast I've 2 go back next week 4 another scan, but they have warned me wot the outcome wud probably b,I'm so gutted! It's torture this Ivf isn't it! 
Good luck apple wish u all the best! X


----------



## Apple Blossom

Oh babyhope :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:, that is devastating im so so sorry for you and I will pray that they have got it wrong, Im so sorry. IVF is the most heartbreaking and rewarding thing ever it really can go either way. Take it easy hun and I will be thinking about you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lawgirl

I thought I would resurrect this thread as I'm soon to start attempt no.2 at bourn hall. I'm currently on BCP and feeling yukky. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## babyhope2011

Hi law girl I'm still here I went Bourne yesterday to a follow up they asked me if I wanted to change protocol, I think it might b wot ur doing the bcp, but I'm abit scared as the last protocol worked for us so y change it, I know I didn't have a transfer due to ohss but they said I cud have the same protocol but just start on a lower dose, wot r ur thoughts? X good luck for the 2nd round Hun x


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

bump !!!!!!!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

bounr hall ladies,, anyone still here?&#8364;xx


----------



## Lawgirl

I'm here and on the 2ww. I had a much better cycle this time, although still not great.


----------



## babyhope2011

I'm still hete


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

where is everyone up to
im on my first cycle of fet x


----------



## babyhope2011

Il start down regging in 3weeks


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

I'm down regging at the moment for et 17th December week
How many frosties did I have with ur last cycle x
Was it medicated c


----------



## babyhope2011

I had 15 frozen but they were all frozen in day 1 coz I ohss, so I chose to thaw all of them & pick the best 2, all I took was estrogen tablets & patches to thicken lining.
Now I'm starting another fresh cycle,feel abit sad at the moment as I wud of been 23 weeks, I think il feel beta once I start down regging, get in the zone x


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Yeah I bet u will
If my ICsi worked I'd be about 4 months now:(

I'm finding dr ok ATM
Iv got 5 and they will defrost all I think x


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

bump


----------



## babyhope2011

When's ur transfer date? R u on progynova?


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

I will be yeah
I start it on the 29th
Transfer date ATM is the 17th December x


----------



## babyhope2011

I found the fet a lot easier than the fresh, they did struggle to get my lining to thicken, abit touch & go but got there, I hope u find it ok it's alot less stressful which I think helps. Good luck keep me posted. I don't think il have transfer till first week of jan x


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Bet u can't wait to start again
This will be my last cycle at bourn camb
Ill be moving to the new clinic in Wyndham 
What meds will u be on for ICsi x


----------



## babyhope2011

Where's Wyndham? Il b on a lower dose if gonal f & the spray, they wanted to change my protocol but I refused as I reacted well last time although I cudnt have a transfer we still ended up wiv a pregnancy, also they Cudnt guarantee I wudnt ohss on the new protocol, so that's y I stayed wiv wot agreed wiv me, but just starting on a lower to reduce the risk of ohss, so I'm praying I can have a transfer, I wud b very upset if I don't get to have a transfer, but I'm trying to b positive


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Yeah being positive helps
It's just the other side of norwich so much closer for me
What dose will u be on
I was on buserelin and 150 gonal f x


----------



## xx Emily xx

Are the staff from Bourn hall going to Wymondham? I'm worried about being sent to a new clinic... I don't wanna be a guinea pig :(

Em xxx


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

I'm not sure em
I no the sister from my hospital is going
It's not open til jan
But when I go in December ill ask of u like c
Where are u up to em x


----------



## xx Emily xx

That be great thanks hun. 

I'm still waiting for surgery to remove endo before I can start IVF. They've said they can't meet their 18week waiting list at the moment so my surgery won't be till jan at the earliest. I'm fuming. Spoke to PALS and they told me to make a formal complaint. They are sending me the paperwork.

Em xxx


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

thats disgusting
do these ppl not realise how much is at stake here!!

makes me so angry when the wait is soo long

iv got some little bruises on my belly now
and im gettin scared baout fet x


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

any updates x


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

any updates here

bump x


----------



## babyhope2011

None from me, il start my nasal spray next weekend. Wot bout u?


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Still on meds for fet
Got a scan on the 11 then if all ok shud be doing transfer on the 17th x


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hi ladies

How long did it take you all from being referred to bourn hall to being seen / starting treatment?

Also did anyone have scans at a local hospital? We will be having our scans and consultations at Kings Lynn as Wymondham in Norwich isnt open yet.

Em xxx


----------



## babyhope2011

It happened very quick for me I had the consultation in dec & started on drugs next cycle so I had ec at beginning of march, it should take to long wens the clinic opening?


----------



## xx Emily xx

They're not sure yet, maybe feb.

Did you have to go to an open evening/seminar before or after your consultation?

Em xxx


----------



## babyhope2011

Yes we had the seminar then bout 2 weeks later we had the consultation, it's really long winded I think they should do the seminar & consultion on the same day, don't worry though it will go quick. U should ask if u can go to the seminar at bourn to try & hurry thing up,it worth asking.
Jackie x


----------



## xx Emily xx

We've had our bloods done, just waiting on results for referral to be made, which will be about 2 weeks. I'm going to ring on Monday and ask for everything to be done at Bourn hall and nothing at kings Lynn. I'd rather be all in one place. 

Em xxx


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Hope u get seen soon. X


----------



## xx Emily xx

Thanks Hun, hope you feel better today

Em xxx


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

I feel worse lol x


----------



## xx Emily xx

Just posted on your thread luv 
Em xxx


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Any updates from the bourn ladies x


----------



## babyhope2011

Hiya I'm still here congrats in twins that's brilliant, I got my bfp 1/2/13 I've got my scan in 2 weeks real nervous though, how u been feeling?


----------



## xx Emily xx

Congrats ladies!

We've got our seminar at Bourn hall the end of the month :) sooooo exited, just wanna start now!!

Em xxx


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Wow congrats hunni how far are you

Emily not long now xx


----------

